# DX to FX?



## elementgs (Aug 27, 2014)

Sooooo I just ordered the Nikon D810 and the f2.8 trinity of lenses.

I'm currently using (and have been for 3 years) the Nikon D3200.

What major differences should I anticipate aside from quality?

Do I need to change the way I think about my compositions dramatically?

Is it going to be completely Greek to me?

I plan on RTFM tonight and tomorrow so I'm not completely blind on operation but I know I'm really concerned about the major differences that I won't read about.  Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!

- John


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 27, 2014)

THat's a BIG question, literally.
The camera body and lenses will be much bigger and heavier
And there's camera control.  Much different than you d3200.
So I'd say, roughly, everything.


----------



## pthrift (Aug 27, 2014)

I was amazed at the difference in controls just from d5100 to d7000...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 27, 2014)

Kinda like going from a 6 shot .38 revolver to a full auto AR-15 - they both serve the same purpose it's just the operation that's different..
Quite a nice package, I'm envious!!!!
Enjoy


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 27, 2014)

elementgs said:


> Sooooo I just ordered the Nikon D810 and the f2.8 trinity of lenses.
> 
> I'm currently using (and have been for 3 years) the Nikon D3200.
> 
> ...



Nice,

I should have done this instead of taking a detour from my D3100 to D7100. Anyhow, the biggest difference you will notice is the controls. I absolutely love the controls on my D800 vs D3100. You have twin command dials as well as an ISO button. So change you can change your settings on the fly. The performance is night and day, better focusing speeds and better ISO performance. Anyhow, take your time to get used to it and I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 27, 2014)

Controls, performance and low light quality will be highly improved. Weight as well, so kep up with your work out.
Just do not forget that skills are more important. Upgrade them daily, no matter the gear you hold.

And congrats for the amazing new kit! Enjoy it, and have fun!


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 27, 2014)

My 5ncents... 
When i switched from film to digital, it was my Nikon d70. I stayed in DX world from 2002 until 2yrs ago simple BC comparing my product to my colleagues who use fx (Nikon and Canon) there really wasn't practical difference.... Technique was everything. Nonetheless, I jumped on fx train with D700. First, from controls point of view, it was the same as d300s (thank you Nikon for consistency), but the biggest difference was noise levels. Fx allowed me additional 1-2 stops of noise (meaning what I was getting, just in noise, from d300s at iso800 was about the same as d700 at iso 2000+). That truly was the  Biggest advantage for me. I work with df and love the camera, again for its amazing IQ at higher ISOs. Actually with df I can shoot at L1 (which is iso50) and first time I did that in studio - it was truly special as last time I did anything similar was wag back in film days. So as many people mentioned controls, that's a minor point (I shoot simultaneously with df and d700 - never an issue with controls) but noise levels at higher ISOs, that was my selling point. I still use my d300s as a second back up, and only , smaller DX I have left, is d90 and still use that as backup for the backup OR if my wife and I are working at same time at different locations, or if any of the bodies have to go in for maintenance... Keep improving the skill 

Good Luck.
Joe


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 28, 2014)

Low light performance (dark rooms and Dynamic Range) difference is amazing (such as inside buildings, early morning, late evening, etc).  If you are always shooting in great daylight then not so much. --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-sensor-full-frame-camera-low-light-perf.html

You'll find the focusing system just so much better. I've read the d3200 manual before and to me I think it holds people back that really are striving to move forward.  Once you see the controls that you can totally control without moving your face off of the eyepiece you'll wonder why you didn't move up to the d7000 or higher earlier.

It's just basically everything.

TPF member D-B-J recently went from the d7000 to the d800 and he's gone hog-wild in his photography, and the controls were similar.

I still use my d7000 alot, but only in normally brighter situations (such as taking a photo of the Sun yesterday).  Everything else is d600.


----------



## Ido (Aug 28, 2014)

Huge viewfinder. And huge equipment.


----------



## elementgs (Aug 28, 2014)

I really appreciate all the responses. I'm going to do an unboxing video and then go a few rounds at various settings throughout the night.  Hoping to round out my weekend in Big Sur for some night shots.

I will definitely post back about the camera and the gear itself either way. Thanks again for all the responses.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 28, 2014)

If you need any help, I'd sacrifice my time to unbox and test the 14-24/2.8 lens for you.  That should save you plenty of anguish.


----------



## elementgs (Aug 28, 2014)

I can't wait to get this thing going. Battery is charging as I type.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome aboard!!




D810 and Sigma 105mm Macro by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm still rocking with an old D700 and even older D300, but the lenses are a piece of art.

Congratz.  I'm sure you'll enjoy.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 30, 2014)

much faster autofocus, more controls, a lot heavier.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 30, 2014)

So .......

Is the battery charged yet ?  (a day and a half later)

I'm going to assume since the battery got charged you've been out and about taking photos like a happy 3rd grader with a bag of candy.
We want to know what *YOU* think now


----------



## elementgs (Sep 1, 2014)

This camera is a beast.  I'm struggling with a few things at the moment though, like bracketing in camera.  The settings aren't functioning like the manual so I'm stuck trying to figure it out on my own.  I feel like I'm doing something wrong.

Either way... It's absolutely amazing.  The three lenses, as mentioned before, as true works of art in their own right.  Proven workhorses with a track record for perfection and this camera just compliments them.

Here are a few test shots I took over the past couple days, just playing around with it at the moment getting used to the settings.


 





...but first, let me take a selfie...


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2014)

Return the camera *NOW*

you are on a never endless road of photographic & artistic improvement like TPF's Jake .. ala D-B-J who bought a d800 and lenses and has been on a tear since.

you're life is never going to be the same !!


----------



## elementgs (Sep 1, 2014)

Shot this with the 70-200 a short bit ago.  I love the lens despite the size.  I really wish I had at least an extra 100mm out of it though.

Guess I need to start saving up for the 200-400mm.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2014)

I have the 80-200/2.8.  I just bought a 70-300 VRII variable aperture.  The bigger f/2.8 and f/4 lenses cost too much for being a hobbyist.  I use them mostly for sports.
But I love the 80-200 I just wish my kids didn't upgrade to such larger soccer fields than last year.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, everything is better. My move from the D7000 to the D800 changed... really everything.  I miss nothing. Bigger viewfinder, better resolution, faster AF, better low-light performance, and the list goes on. Enjoy the new toys!

Jake (definitely gone hog wild)


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow! Those are quite the "test shots"!!! Enjoy your new camera.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 1, 2014)

Just the ease of use in general, better quality and a couple more options will be the difference. The thing that really changes with people who go fully pro, is that they gain more confidence and more passion for their work. Those two little ingredients will probably be the biggest difference for you.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 1, 2014)

Jealous


----------



## snerd (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm only here for the new gear excitement!!!


----------



## BrickHouse (Sep 2, 2014)

Seriously though, I've watched Jake and a number of other people upgrade to FF cameras and the quality of their photos has just exploded. It really does not help my GAS. Maybe after this next deployment I can join the club. I'm eyeballing that d810 and trying to convince the wife why I need it.


----------



## Ido (Sep 2, 2014)

elementgs said:


> Shot this with the 70-200 a short bit ago.  I love the lens despite the size.  I really wish I had at least an extra 100mm out of it though.
> 
> Guess I need to start saving up for the 200-400mm.


Or... get a teleconverter. This, for example, will effectively turn your 70-200mm f/2.8 to a 140-400mm f/5.6, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Seriously though, I've watched Jake and a number of other people upgrade to FF cameras and the quality of their photos has just exploded. It really does not help my GAS. Maybe after this next deployment I can join the club. I'm eyeballing that d810 and trying to convince the wife why I need it.


I really want to upgrade to the mythical d750 when/if it comes out.  The 24mp is fine for me (same as my d600) but having more FPS is what I would really be after.


----------



## colnago1331 (Sep 2, 2014)

elementgs said:


> View attachment 83376
> 
> View attachment 83378
> ]



Nice pics! That's the rock at Morro Bay, right?


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to FX... good stuff!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 2, 2014)

shadowlands said:


> Welcome to FX... good stuff!!!



FX will change how you photograph. It did for me. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to FX... good stuff!!!
> ...



It did for me too
It was alot more funnererer


----------



## runnah (Sep 2, 2014)

I hardly noticed.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> I hardly noticed.



Runnah. Also know as TPF's most blasé photographer and individual. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Sep 2, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Runnah. Also know as TPF's most blasé photographer and individual. [emoji106]  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Meh


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Runnah. Also know as TPF's most blasé photographer and individual. [emoji106]  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...



[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 2, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...



You people and your FX cameras, making us regular folks feel bad. I'm looking at a D7100 lustfully, and I'm hearing this jabber. :O


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 2, 2014)

PaulWog said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



You'll get sucked in eventually, I promise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Sep 2, 2014)

PaulWog said:


> You people and your FX cameras, making us regular folks feel bad. I'm looking at a D7100 lustfully, and I'm hearing this jabber. :O



Yeah but there will always be a shinier toy in the shop so enjoy what you have now.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> PaulWog said:
> 
> 
> > You people and your FX cameras, making us regular folks feel bad. I'm looking at a D7100 lustfully, and I'm hearing this jabber. :O
> ...



Sooo true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 2, 2014)

PaulWog said:
			
		

> You people and your FX cameras, making us regular folks feel bad. I'm looking at a D7100 lustfully, and I'm hearing this jabber. :O


Don't worry
i also have a d7000


----------



## pthrift (Sep 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> PaulWog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know,  I was thinking this too.  I just lucked up on a deal on a brand new d7000 and upgraded maybe a month ago

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## elementgs (Sep 3, 2014)

I used a D3200 for almost 3 years.


----------



## Canuckphotos (Sep 3, 2014)

The d7100 from what I've seen for myself, read about and all reviews on YouTube are excellent for this camera. Can't go wrong and good bang for your buck. Not gonna lie I was considering the 610 but the d7100 came with two decent lenses and I also got two lexar professional 64 GB cards and a 70" tripod for the price of the d610 body. 

Right now for me the d7100 if plenty camera and the pictures I've taken seem alright to me. Look up the d7100 group in Flickr and you'll see what this camera is capable of  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 3, 2014)

DX is great and the extra reach is awesome at times. But yes, FX will spoil you, especially in lower light, etc....
I can finally shoot indoor basketball at ISO 3200 and even 6400, when needed.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 3, 2014)

shadowlands said:


> DX is great and the extra reach is awesome at times. But yes, FX will spoil you, especially in lower light, etc....
> I can finally shoot indoor basketball at ISO 3200 and even 6400, when needed.



Yeah, my d3200 just falls apart at those iso ranges. I'm definitely looking forward to upgrading to either: a d750 or a d7200.


----------



## elementgs (Sep 4, 2014)

I know a few of you guys don't like to click links but I wanted to demonstrate the iso range a bit without compressing the images or altering them in any way.

You'll just have to trust me I guess..... 

No sharpening or luminance applied, low light environment with a single light from above and a bit of ambient light in the room.  200mm @ f2.8.  Shot RAW, compressed lossless, 14bit.  Very minimal editing on these.

http://www.element.gs/Working/DSC_0465-2.jpg - 100 ISO
http://www.element.gs/Working/DSC_0464-2.jpg - 10,000 ISO

Same shots with 20 luminance applied, still no sharpening.

http://www.element.gs/Working/DSC_0465.jpg - 100 ISO
http://www.element.gs/Working/DSC_0464.jpg - 10,000 ISO.


----------



## sifelaver (Sep 6, 2014)

What do you mean by luminance? The brightness setting in camera?



elementgs said:


> I know a few of you guys don't like to click links but I wanted to demonstrate the iso range a bit without compressing the images or altering them in any way.  You'll just have to trust me I guess.....   No sharpening or luminance applied, low light environment with a single light from above and a bit of ambient light in the room.  200mm @ f2.8.  Shot RAW, compressed lossless, 14bit.  Very minimal editing on these.  http://www.element.gs/Working/DSC_0465-2.jpg - 100 ISO http://www.element.gs/Working/DSC_0464-2.jpg - 10,000 ISO  Same shots with 20 luminance applied, still no sharpening.  http://www.element.gs/Working/DSC_0465.jpg - 100 ISO http://www.element.gs/Working/DSC_0464.jpg - 10,000 ISO.


----------



## Ido (Sep 6, 2014)

sifelaver said:


> What do you mean by luminance? The brightness setting in camera?


Most likely, luminance noise reduction.


----------



## wezza13 (Sep 6, 2014)

sifelaver said:


> What do you mean by luminance? The brightness setting in camera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think he means 20 Luminance applied in Lightroom.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 6, 2014)

elementgs said:


> I know a few of you guys don't like to click links but I wanted to demonstrate the iso range a bit without compressing the images or altering them in any way.
> 
> You'll just have to trust me I guess.....
> 
> ...



I did some tests a couple months back of my d600 vs d7000 in low light.  It was astounding - 2 stop difference basically.
And doing planetary photography the d600 photographs objects that the d7000 just can't.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 14, 2014)

elementgs said:


> Sooooo I just ordered the Nikon D810 and the f2.8 trinity of lenses.


 Okay, and now I have HUGE gear envy !

Nah, not really.





elementgs said:


> Is it going to be completely Greek to me?


 For me, the amount of failures, i.e. bad focus, went up.

Permanently.

Thats because so often the focus point is out of the AF field on my D600, and theres just too many focus points to hand select the correct one anymore. I hope the D750 I'm going to get will fix that.





astroNikon said:


> I did some tests a couple months back of my d600 vs d7000 in low light.  It was astounding - 2 stop difference basically.


 Thats my experience as well.

Otherwise not much difference in color depth and dynamic range, though.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 14, 2014)

elementgs said:


> I know a few of you guys don't like to click links but I wanted to demonstrate the iso range a bit without compressing the images or altering them in any way.



you want ISO .. here's ISO
cropped 1 bizillion ... to get Uranus (in the lower left) which was just a dot in the photo.  yup, a bit noisy but hey, It's a planet that is 1.7 billion miles away (more or less).
70-300VRII @ 300mm / f/5.6 / 0.6 sec / ISO 25,600



Neptune by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------

